
After a spate of lynchings, India blames WhatsApp for the spread of fake news - mikece
https://qz.com/1320859/after-a-spate-of-lynchings-india-blames-whatsapp-for-the-spread-of-fake-news/
======
anoncoward111
Yes, let's shoot the messenging platform for allowing people to communicate so
easily.

We definitely need to go back to the days where lynchings were reported by
telegraph and then spread by people running through the streets, shouting the
news.

Then we can go back to the stone age.

/lots of s

